# so tired and fed up - no-one else will understand!



## Mumlé (Feb 28, 2011)

what I meant was people on this forum WILL understand!

We started pumping 3 weeks ago (Lo is 1.5) (years old, not BG reading!) haha. hmm, may be going slightly mad. what else can I say, I can't really formulate a sentence. Please just tell me it's going to be worth it.


----------



## Jennywren (Feb 28, 2011)

Charlotte it is very hard work to  start of with , but it will definately pay off in the long term , keep up the good work and theres lots of people to support you here , when you need it


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Charlotte, sorry to hear that things are tough at the moment  I don't pump, but from what I have gathered things DO get easier and your little one will feel so much better by using the pump!  Come in here any time you want to let off steam!


----------



## MeanMom (Feb 28, 2011)

aww - hang in there - we are tired and fed up too (not pumping tho') Hard work having a 1.5 year old,  cannot imagine what it would have been like if she had been D at that age - bad enough with a hormonal 12 year old but at least she understands whats happening. You WILL get there


----------



## ruthelliot (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey ,
sorry for the late reply to your thread. i hope your feeling a bit better. There is nothing worse than tiredness/sleep deprivation - it just makes everything that much harder to cope with. We start pumping in may and I must admit its daunting - although I'm told how much it will improve things its the going back to the unknown which is a bit unnerving. I cant say when things will get better for you but rest assured your not alone - though I know at 3 in the morning that can be hard to believe!
Keep us posted how things are going.
Ruth x


----------



## Rosie.H. (Mar 4, 2011)

*it does get better*

hi, don't give up.  my son started pumping at 4 and it was very tough.  the estimated takes a couple of weeks, was more like 3 months and we just operated on auto pilot for a lot of it.  i remember giving up on christmas presents and goodness knows what i sent out.  it is a lot more work that injections, constantly, but once you get the hang of it, it does get into a routine.  we had to keep lots of records and i still have a white board in the kitchen to write when the next canulla change is.

we went trick or treating this year and he was as excited as christmas, i put an extended bolus on and BG never went above 6 and he was so happy.  At the end of the day that is the main thing.  Despite the sleepness nights and the extra effort, ethan is so much more happy having the freedom to eat whenever, wherever and whatever (within reason) he likes, so keep going you will get there.  with more control over his BG he is so much calmer and smiles all the time, which he didn't do for a long time.  

although it's not relevant yet, it gives you more freedom (in one way) as his school can give him his insulin when ever he needs it which didn't happen on injections so he is much more independant from me at school.

just keep thinking ahead, it will get better.  good luck Rosie


----------



## Mumlé (Mar 6, 2011)

thanks people - still feeling pretty s****y but I guess a lot of that is the sleep deprivation kicking in! And like Rosie says - what I have to remind myself is that Lo is so much cheerier now, a real character and v smiley - which she wasn't AT ALL this summer, and is noticeably more cheerier since going onto the pump from MDI. Will just turn this pc off and try to stop thinking about it - just 10 mins would be nice, to properly switch off. That's what's hard. And getting other half to understand is hard. Even though he really does do his bit, much more than lots of others would. BUT - he doesn't think about it like I do: perfect example - I fell asleep today on the sofa, woke with a start and saw it was half 3 - first thing on my mind - check Lo, I bet she is LOW (she was napping), asked D cos I was half asleep and needed to find my specs, he said, ok, in a minute - eating/reading etc. He was going to, but did not have the sense of urgency. I got up in the end and yes she was low. Only 3.5 but still. It just sums it up.


----------



## bev (Mar 6, 2011)

charlotteking2001 said:


> thanks people - still feeling pretty s****y but I guess a lot of that is the sleep deprivation kicking in! And like Rosie says - what I have to remind myself is that Lo is so much cheerier now, a real character and v smiley - which she wasn't AT ALL this summer, and is noticeably more cheerier since going onto the pump from MDI. Will just turn this pc off and try to stop thinking about it - just 10 mins would be nice, to properly switch off. That's what's hard. And getting other half to understand is hard. Even though he really does do his bit, much more than lots of others would. BUT - he doesn't think about it like I do: perfect example - I fell asleep today on the sofa, woke with a start and saw it was half 3 - first thing on my mind - check Lo, I bet she is LOW (she was napping), asked D cos I was half asleep and needed to find my specs, he said, ok, in a minute - eating/reading etc. He was going to, but did not have the sense of urgency. I got up in the end and yes she was low. Only 3.5 but still. It just sums it up.



Hi Charlotteking,

A pump start is very tiring and takes time to start to feel the benefits - but you will get there. As for your other half - I'm afraid that this is common - one parent seems to take it on their shoulders more than the other and it is invariably the mother (I know there are lots of fathers who do a great job too).

I would suggest you have a rota - and you make it clear that when OH is 'on duty' that he must test at specific times, and, if it means you writing it out then do it. It is also good for L too as she will feel more relaxed if she knows that both mum and dad can do the diabetes care as she is growing up.Bev


----------



## Ruth Goode (Mar 7, 2011)

Just want to offer my support, Carly isn't on pump but she is on MDI so I can understand how you feel how tiring its can be espically when you had a sleepless night.  I hope you allowed yourself to some break as it would do you both good, all the best


----------

